# What is the ICD-10 diagnosis code for long term use of Metoprolol Succinate?



## narsenault (Mar 11, 2019)

What ICD-10-CM code would you assign for long term medication use of Metoprolol Succinate ER 50 mg oral tablet, extended release, 1 tabs, Oral, Daily?


----------



## twizzle (Mar 11, 2019)

*Long term drug therapy*

Z79.899


----------



## narsenault (Mar 14, 2019)

twizzle said:


> Z79.899



Could you kindly go into detail how you are able to come up with this code?


----------



## twizzle (Mar 15, 2019)

*ICD-10 for long term use of metoprolol*



narsenault said:


> Could you kindly go into detail how you are able to come up with this code?



Without seeming facetious, I use an ICD-10 coding book. Metoprolol does not come under any of the possible 'long term (current) drug therapy' codes (Z79.01-Z79.891) because it is none of those drugs, but it does come under 'other long term drug therapy (Z79.899)' for that very reason.

Not sure how to explain it more clearly.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 15, 2019)

narsenault said:


> What ICD-10-CM code would you assign for long term medication use of Metoprolol Succinate ER 50 mg oral tablet, extended release, 1 tabs, Oral, Daily?



I think it is fair to ask what code would you assign?


----------

